

Jenny – A tool for generating regression tests (2005) - gowan
http://burtleburtle.net/bob/math/jenny.html

======
gowan
Also an article[1] on IPOG (In Parameter Order General) if your interested in
test case generation stratagies. There is also an article[2] by NIST if your
interested in combinatorial testing.

[1] [http://csrc.nist.gov/acts/ecbs-cr-
final.pdf](http://csrc.nist.gov/acts/ecbs-cr-final.pdf)

[2]
[http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/SNS/acts/documents/SP800-142-101...](http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/SNS/acts/documents/SP800-142-101006.pdf)

